# Cardio Heart Rate



## supafly (Jan 23, 2005)

I've got a heart rate monitor and i'm supposed to go at about 65% of my max rate which is about 110 - 130 bpm. But its that when im walking. When i start jogging it zooms up to about 160 which is too high. I've been cardio for a couple of weeks now and it hasnt changed.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Brisk walking is fine dude. In fact, IMO it's far better for you than running.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

If you are new to cardio, I would stick to the cardio on an incline at a fast pace, get the medical clearance thing.

If you have done quite a bit of running before, a heart rate that is higher is fine.

There is also a school of thought that it is how quickly your heart RETURNS to its normal resting rate which is more important.

There is a formula for calculating your max heart rate, something like 120 plus your age, may be more involved.

Respect

T


----------



## top_cat (Jan 5, 2006)

Depends on your goals, the 65% of my max rate is for fatloss. I'm sure you know how to work it out but for others here is the formular



> 220 - AGE = Max Heatrate
> 
> So a 30 year old would be 190, and 65% would be 124.


Some gyms have a treadmills, and other cardio machines, where you can set your max heatrate and the machine will automatically adjust (slow down - Speed up - increase incline etc...) to keep your heartrate at that number! I find this really helpful.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

top_cat said:


> Depends on your goals, the 65% of my max rate is for fatloss. I'm sure you know how to work it out but for others here is the formular
> 
> Some gyms have a treadmills, and other cardio machines, where you can set your max heatrate and the machine will automatically adjust (slow down - Speed up - increase incline etc...) to keep your heartrate at that number! I find this really helpful.


TC,

Does "the 65% of my max rate is for fatloss" apply to all. My heart rate on the X-trainer this morning said 90 something (i think), didn't pay much attention!

Me:

220 - 24 = 196, 65% of 196 = 127.4.

Do I need to be at 127.4 bpm for 45 mins on the x-trainer for fat loss?!?!

Someone pls advise as I find cardio very boring & would hate to think that the 45 mins I did this morning was insufficient.

Cheers

Ralphy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in my opinion 65% of Heart rate is a decent starting point to work from but at the end of the day as long as you are walking at a brisk pace not so brisk to be gasping for air then you are burning fat...

and i have to agree with big imo walking at a fast pace on an incline is far better for fatloss than running...

no matter what peice of equipment you use the 65% mark is the same but you will find that you won't have to be as intense on some peices of equipment...


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Cheers Paul,

I hope I'm wrong about the heart rate I (think I) saw this morning.:rage:

Will aim for 65% going forward.

Ralphy


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Paul, do think there is a trade off when doing shorter bursts at a higher rate. AKA spints

Do you get a longer fat burn after stopping like weights but the slow CV the fat burn stopps after the CV ends?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as long as the cardio duration is long enough then their will be substantial fat burning after the session stops anything above 40min is good...


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

why is an incline walk better for fat burning than jogging? i know its not so harsh on the joints, but what else???


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

IMO you need to do at very least 12mins of cardio until your body starts using 'fuel' aerobically instead of anaerobically. If you run at a faster rate you are using your anaerobic system therefore burning more calories but not burning as much fat. Also Lactic acid build-up will be a lot quicker. As PsCarb said aiming for 40 mins is ideal. This is just my opinion so pick holes if it isn't correct !


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

i have been jogging/running on a tredmill for 5km at 9-10 kph 5 times a week this takes 30-35 mins then i do rower bike crosstrainer etc for another 30 mins(1 hour total) should i drop the speed & go on a incline?


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

See thread

Cardio Heart Rate Formula


----------



## Gunt (Jul 24, 2006)

BL1 said:


> IMO you need to do at very least 12mins of cardio until your body starts using 'fuel' aerobically instead of anaerobically. If you run at a faster rate you are using your anaerobic system therefore burning more calories but not burning as much fat. Also Lactic acid build-up will be a lot quicker. As PsCarb said aiming for 40 mins is ideal. This is just my opinion so pick holes if it isn't correct !


I've read a few different reports on fat-loss research and my understanding is that for the first 20 minutes of "fat-burning" exercise you actually burn around 40% fat, whereas after around 20-24 minutes this shifts to nearer 70%.

As others have said, if fat burning is your goal then you shouldn't be getting out of breath. Doing so indicates you're straying into the cardio zone, where your body will use the quickest and easiest-metabolised sources of fuel available (which unfortunately isn't your stored fat).


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

During a moderate run (20mins speed 4/12 on treadmill) my heartrate goes as high as 195! i am 24 and according to what iv read its dangerous. what can i do? Wanna carry on but the numbers freak me out!!!!


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

my mate can get his heart rate over 200. he does it now and again cos he thinks its funny. i cringe like hell weh he does it.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

BL1 said:


> IMO you need to do at very least 12mins of cardio until your body starts using 'fuel' aerobically instead of anaerobically. If you run at a faster rate you are using your anaerobic system therefore burning more calories but not burning as much fat. Also Lactic acid build-up will be a lot quicker. As PsCarb said aiming for 40 mins is ideal. This is just my opinion so pick holes if it isn't correct !


There's a common misconception that cardio at high intensity doesn't use fat as a fuel. Anaerobic energy provision doesn't kick in until very high intensities so right from the off you will be providing energy aerobically. The transision from rest to moderate walk is predominantly an aerobic one. The reason why you won't start burning fat right from the off is simply because there is a lesser energy demand when exericise is just starting.

Take walking on an incline. A steady state, aerobic activity that uses glycogen and fat as a fuel. Great for fat burning. Now increasing the intensity doesn't mean that we are using less fat. Let's say we start to run on an incline gradually increasing the speed. It means that as the demand for oxygen exceeds the rate at which it can be transported from the lungs to the muscles we need to get additional energy from somewhere as aerobic energy provision using glycogen and fat as a substrate has reached maximal rate. The extra energy come from anaerobic pathways where glycogen is broken down through a slightly different pathway with the end products hydrogen ions and lactate.

So you see, the higher the exercise intensity, actually the more fat we burn in total. But why do bodybuilders shy away from high intensity, long duration cardio to burn fat? Because it releases catabolic hormones.

Incidentally, the 'burn' you feel does not come from lactate accumulation but from the production of hydrogen ions which have a positive charge hence causing the blood pH to lower- becoming more acidic causing what is known as metabolic acidosis, which in turn inhibits the sliding filament theory (the mechanism by which muscles contract). This is what causes the 'burn'. Lactate as a waste product just slows down energy provision.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

bkotey said:


> During a moderate run (20mins speed 4/12 on treadmill) my heartrate goes as high as 195! i am 24 and according to what iv read its dangerous. what can i do? Wanna carry on but the numbers freak me out!!!!


It's not necessarily dangerous mate. I've observed exercising HR's of up to 218. You're probably just a 'fast beater'. As long as you feel no discomfort during exercise then I wouldn't worry.


----------

